# AMAZING VIDEO OF FALLEN FLAGS IN A GRAVEYARD?



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Look at these beauties 
 https://youtu.be/bBq99oYYh5E


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I watched this one last night, and it was awesome! I always watch your videos(especially any drone shots as they give great perspective), and enjoy the history behind your area. 

Keep up the great work! 

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Well! So much to say. Seems to be almost anything from the last 50 years plus a few even older.
Almost looks like a pick your parts place for locos. I assume not all are scrapped, some are rebuilt. ??
Really enjoyed this. Oh yes, and the music was not distracting. Good show.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for showing us that. Sure elicits a lot of melancholy emotions. Some of them look ready to go to work...start 'em up and drive...the paint seems quite fresh.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Very entertaining...thanks for posting, neat to see the old BN engines...cheers


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

excellent video !!


----------

